# Interesting Abstract



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

In the International Journal of Colorectal Disease, volume 15, issue 5-6, there appeared an interesting abstract on the validation and effectiveness of hypnotherapy and therapeutic audiotape by Drs Forbes, MacAuley and Chiotakakou-Faliakou. Working out of St Mark's Hospital in Harrow, U.K., they compared the effectiveness of "live session" hypnotherapy, to a specialized gut-directed audiotape in a 12 week study.The study concluded that amoungst the two groups ( one was for live sessions and the other for audiotapes), the assessor considered 52% in each group to have improved." Those with greater initial anxiety tended to be more compliant and more likely to respond. Gut-directed hypnotherapy and audiotapes appear valuable in resistant IBS. Although probably inferior to hypnotherapy, the ease and economy of tape use may be considered sufficient to recommend it as a second-line option in IBS, reserving hypnotherapy for failures."


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

does it say what they mean by gut directed?tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,No reference for the term "gut-directed", but I would assume that it meant the script was not based on stress/anxiety relief alone but specific visualizations for the colon/intestines.The email address for further contact is alastair.forbes###ic.ac.ukChris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think the same lab was involved in this study: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...2&dopt=Abstract tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,Most probably. Dr. Whorwell along with Dr. Palsson are pioneers in the use of hypnosis and IBS.Chris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think Mike has been doing it for a long time as well.tom


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

If I may, I'd like to say a few things about my experiences with hypno CD's:1) I find it easier to relax when I am NOT in the presence of a realtime therapist.2) Regardless of the mode of hypno.... isn't the most important thing that we learn how to relax and let go so that our bodies can begin healing?3)If something is working... why question it on the premise that something else MIGHT work better? Even if something could work better.... when anxious people with IBS need help.... isn't it better to work with what they can initially manage instead of attempting to propel them into something with which they may actually be uncomfortable and which has the potential to put them off to using hypno at all?I am not trying to negate anything.... just feeling concern for the pain and suffering as well as the anxiety that is at the heart of so much of our suffering.Evie


----------

